# Vinyl Opinion



## gogators (Nov 15, 2009)

I want to buy my Dad a record for the holidays. I've found 2 options, and I'm not sure which would be best in terms of sound quality, so please let me know what you think:

Option 1: Sealed UK pressing
Option 2: Sealed 180 g pressing (does playing this require any modification/special equipment for one's record player?)

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

What album are you talking about?
180 gram pressing will play on any turntable.
What kind of system will this be played on.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

gogators said:


> I want to buy my Dad a record for the holidays. I've found 2 options, and I'm not sure which would be best in terms of sound quality, so please let me know what you think:
> 
> Option 1: Sealed UK pressing
> Option 2: Sealed 180 g pressing (does playing this require any modification/special equipment for one's record player?)
> ...


180 gram means nothing, really. I have 180 gram pressings that sound like right out of the sealed sleeve - with pops, cracks and tons of surface noise. Watch out out for low quality control on modern pressings by big labels! I have conventional lower weight vinyl that sounds pristine. So, where ideally a heavier vinyl is better from a standpoint of warpage, etc.; in reality it's just a single feature that ultimately has no deciding factor or meaning that defines sound quality. ee 

-Chris


----------

